# LOL...somebody made top bar hives in video game



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

cool! looks like a user-built game, so there is probably a beek-gamer there.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome! Pretty darn detailed too... even have observation windows.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

My son plays this, I'll show him. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>...somebody made top bar hives in video game

Looks like they are being robbed out by yellow jackets.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I watched someone playing Farmville the other day and she had beehives on her game-farm. I need to download that game!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

What are their mite levels?


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm playing a game called Rainbow Moon and one of the mini-tasks is to gather honey from the bee hives. they are skeps placed around the woods that you find. they have lil bees flying around the hives.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I've seen lots of games with beehives, but never TBHs. LOVE it!


----------

